# An editorial/fashion style photographer in SF for a specific photo genre



## GlobalNomad (May 16, 2016)

Hi everyone.

First of all, I am not a photographer - rather I am looking for one to do a photo set. There does not seem to be a dedicated subforum for this type of question, hence I am asking it here - happy for the moderators to move to another subforum if it is a better fit.

I am a ~25-30 y.o. man based in SF Bay Area. I am in good shape, fit and tan. I am looking to have a photo shoot of myself done with a very specific purpose - to have high quality, professional photos to use on social media and in dating apps (apparently, way better for getting matches on Tinder than the gym selfie - who would have known?).

I am looking for 2-3 great photos showing mostly my upper body and potentially parts of my face but which are still non-identifiable, and 2-3 more great photos with face in 2-3 outfits. I am looking for the photos to convey masculinity, dominance, strength and show off my abs and other muscles, be interesting and intriguing, but not to be erotic or sexually suggestive. Here are a few examples of what I am talking about - not necessarily specific poses or outfits, but the emotions and image I am trying to convey (attached - simply stuff found on the web).

Could you suggest any photographers in SF Bay Area who are good at this photo genre? I have tried Googling but there seem to be either fitness photographers whose photos only convey sport connotations but not a broader emotional spectrum, or editorial photographers whose photos are more intriguing but who do not seem to know very well how light has to fall to make their clients look as lean and muscular as possible.

Thank you!

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link.*


----------



## gsgary (May 17, 2016)

So you are looking for a very shallow woman

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442 (May 17, 2016)

try ModelMayhem


----------



## GlobalNomad (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Dave! I will check it out. More suggestions welcome.

BTW, I now see I should have posted links rather than files.

http://s32.postimg.org/6kvxegkb5/5baf7b8f2ade3449e48fd78e85dd4902.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/4bcehg0r5/55a38752bb343.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/5hbt2hzo1/960.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/lxfo8hjgx/20823568_vikings_screencaps_season_1_vikings_tv.jpg

]http://s32.postimg.org/6v81bjob5/agf_X7_G6o.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/lr1z5eac1/final_expense_funny_story_outlaw_biker.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/6re7vaitt/img_godfather_feature.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/4641u1429/People_Magazine_s_Sexiest_Men_Alive_0_27058842_v.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/ernx61adt/put460.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/5npi5l8sx/ron_perlman_sons_of_anarchy_s4.jpg

http://s32.postimg.org/m2o0vwg5t/the_godfather_1.jpg


----------



## cherylynne1 (May 17, 2016)

To me, these examples seem more "cinematic" than "sporty" or "emotional." (Especially considering that some are just movie stills.) That means dramatic lighting, dynamic posing, and excellent  post-processing. There are photographers that can do it, but I guarantee you're going to pay a high price for it. I would look for someone with experience in editorial or fashion photography, like you said. By the way, if they don't know how to use light to flatter the model, that just means they're a bad photographer, regardless of the genre they claim. There are a lot of bad photographers out there, unfortunately.


----------

